# Feedback on High Top Outf. & Timber Mtn. Outf.?



## WEK (Dec 3, 2010)

Looking for some feedback from people who have hunted with High Top Outfitters, and Timber Mountain Outfitters, both in Utah. I'm considering them for an elk hunt specifically, but would love to hear from anyone who has hunted anything with them or knows someone who has. All feedback, good bad and indifferent, is appreciated. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

My brother in law and a few friends guide for them. They all seem like great people. I have gone on a few bear hunts with Brett Guymon and know my brother has guided a few elk hunters to some dandy bulls.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I am going to add my voice to mike's on High Top, and especially Brett, they are top notch. I did my OIL henry's bison hunt and a cougar with them and they were awesome. Doing a search in my posts will bring up my reports from december 2012/jan 2013 for details on my trip.
You cannot go wrong with High Top, they are stand up acts.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I haven't heard anything bad about Jake, and his clients took some great elk in 2012, he guided his dad to a 400+ inch bull on Panguitch, he guided a lady to a 385 inch bull on panguitch, and another to a large bull on the Dutton I believe. Jake seems to be a great guy from anyone I have talked to that knows him.


----------



## Sliverslinger (Sep 17, 2007)

I usually hesitate to post on these types of threads, because most of the time you are only getting one side of the story-whichever side that may be. I prefer communicating with PM's. Feel free to send me one if you would like. Hopefully with multiple replys you can get a better idea on what a company can provide. Best advise I can give you is to do your homework, interview the guides yourself, and be sure to verify that they have and can help you have the kind of hunt you are hoping for and most importantly in the area you would like to hunt or have a tag for. I think a lot of guides get thrown under the bus because a client is unrealistic in his expectations in thinking that one outfit can produce what a different outfitter may be more capable of doing.

With that being said, I had a buddy hunt with High Top recently for big game and he was not at all happy with the hunt or the effort for that matter. I have run in to High Top on the mountain and they have seemed like nice guys, but my buddy will not be hunting with them again. From what I have seen they have a few units they do well on for big game, others, not so much. I think they do ok on bears and lions though. I don't have any info on Timber Mountain. Best of luck! Sliverslinger


----------



## WEK (Dec 3, 2010)

Sliverslinger said:


> I usually hesitate to post on these types of threads, because most of the time you are only getting one side of the story-whichever side that may be. I prefer communicating with PM's. Feel free to send me one if you would like. Hopefully with multiple replys you can get a better idea on what a company can provide. Best advise I can give you is to do your homework, interview the guides yourself, and be sure to verify that they have and can help you have the kind of hunt you are hoping for and most importantly in the area you would like to hunt or have a tag for. I think a lot of guides get thrown under the bus because a client is unrealistic in his expectations in thinking that one outfit can produce what a different outfitter may be more capable of doing.
> 
> With that being said, I had a buddy hunt with High Top recently for big game and he was not at all happy with the hunt or the effort for that matter. I have run in to High Top on the mountain and they have seemed like nice guys, but my buddy will not be hunting with them again. From what I have seen they have a few units they do well on for big game, others, not so much. I think they do ok on bears and lions though. I don't have any info on Timber Mountain. Best of luck! Sliverslinger


PM'd you, Sliver.

If anyone else would rather PM me than post here, that's absolutely fine. Send away.


----------



## Sliverslinger (Sep 17, 2007)

Wek,

I didn't get your PM, but I sent you one. Let me know if you don't get it and if you have any other ?'s. Best of luck,
Sliverslinger


----------



## utarchery (Jun 18, 2013)

wade lemon hunting!! check out their web site. just a thought


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Not to stir the pot too much, but isn't Wade Lemon the guy who tried to pass off a fenced Mexico buck as a new typical world record a month or two ago?


----------



## WEK (Dec 3, 2010)

utarchery said:


> wade lemon hunting!! check out their web site. just a thought


Will do. Thanks!


----------



## WEK (Dec 3, 2010)

johnnycake said:


> Not to stir the pot too much, but isn't Wade Lemon the guy who tried to pass off a fenced Mexico buck as a new typical world record a month or two ago?


I'd like to hear more about this. PM if you like.


----------



## WEK (Dec 3, 2010)

johnnycake said:


> Not to stir the pot too much, but isn't Wade Lemon the guy who tried to pass off a fenced Mexico buck as a new typical world record a month or two ago?


I've done a bit of due diligence on this claim now and am comfortable saying it's incorrect. Nobody ever tried to "pass" the buck as anything. It was shot on a private ranch in Mexico, by a hunter who knew what he was doing, and was never submitted, nor intended to be submitted, for anything other than SCI. I'm a free-range game type of hunter, to be sure. But stating that an outfitter "tried to pass of a fenced [] buck as the new typical world record," when research would show that to be false, is error. I don't think you meant anything by it, though. We all report things we hear from time to time without verifying them. Myself included.


----------



## utarchery (Jun 18, 2013)

It was entered into the SCI "estate" category. Look it up before you start bashing


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

WEK just a heads up, this is not heresay, wl hunting was on the Wasatch late last year and they shot a couple bulls I was watching and filmed. The scores the hunters were told were highly suspect...great bulls but I got the feeling the guide was trying to sell something a bit more than the bone on the ground...


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

I had my hunter pass on these bulls thy weren't quite up to snuff in my book


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

berrysblaster said:


> WEK just a heads up, this is not heresay, wl hunting was on the Wasatch late last year and they shot a couple bulls I was watching and filmed. The scores the hunters were told were highly suspect...great bulls but I got the feeling the guide was trying to sell something a bit more than the bone on the ground...


Can you explain? Don't have a dog in this fight. Don't know what this means?


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

Mcfly I'm gonna leave it at that, the hunters were told a number and i thought differently...


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

berrysblaster said:


> Mcfly I'm gonna leave it at that, the hunters were told a number and i thought differently...


Ahhhh got it.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

I can vouch for both Wade and Brett. Both are good at what they do. I know a couple guides that work for Wade that are also great guys. Brett was a college track star and runs up and down mountains like they aren't there. It's pretty impressive.


----------



## utarchery (Jun 18, 2013)

+1 polarbear. they are some of the most stand up honest guys ive ever met


----------



## 5pointbull (Mar 4, 2014)

I went with Jay Simon from High Top. World Class guys, and my buddy hunted the south west dessert elk with them. They have bested mossback several different years in clients taking bigger animals. I would vouch for High Top any day of the week. My only gripe with them is, allot of outfitters these days once you sign on will share results of scouting trail cam pics of animals prior to the hunt to get clients excited and let then know they are vested in their upcoming hunt, high top isn't known for doing this. I think it's a good idea , they don't have to release location info but sharing pics with clients, seems like a good idea. I know it could cost them one client this year, who has had a competing outfitter promise sharing scouting knowledge throughout the upcoming summer prior to the hunt.


----------



## WEK (Dec 3, 2010)

5pointbull said:


> I went with Jay Simon from High Top. World Class guys, and my buddy hunted the south west dessert elk with them. They have bested mossback several different years in clients taking bigger animals. I would vouch for High Top any day of the week. My only gripe with them is, allot of outfitters these days once you sign on will share results of scouting trail cam pics of animals prior to the hunt to get clients excited and let then know they are vested in their upcoming hunt, high top isn't known for doing this. I think it's a good idea , they don't have to release location info but sharing pics with clients, seems like a good idea. I know it could cost them one client this year, who has had a competing outfitter promise sharing scouting knowledge throughout the upcoming summer prior to the hunt.


Much appreciated 5point, thanks.

I've made my unit decision and will fill out the application tonight. As for the outfitter, that remains to be seen. If anyone has any more information out there, I'll take it.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Why not call the outfitters directly and ask for a several successful as well as non-successful hunters? I'd make sure and talk to some of the folks that didn't get animals and get their take on the hunt. There might be some good info to be had from those that were unsuccessful and whether or not they felt if the outfitter went all the way to help them get an animal.


----------



## 5pointbull (Mar 4, 2014)

Well to be honest, I didn't get my bear with High Top, but I tried on my own first and didn't use them until the last weekend of the hunt, we got on bears though, but bears on the Boulder are notorious for not treeing. I had a great time and they put all they had in it for me, I still went away happy;-)


----------



## WEK (Dec 3, 2010)

MWScott72 said:


> Why not call the outfitters directly and ask for a several successful as well as non-successful hunters? I'd make sure and talk to some of the folks that didn't get animals and get their take on the hunt. There might be some good info to be had from those that were unsuccessful and whether or not they felt if the outfitter went all the way to help them get an animal.


I've done all those things. This is just another avenue to gather potentially relevant information. And it has been _very_ helpful.


----------



## WEK (Dec 3, 2010)

5pointbull said:


> Well to be honest, I didn't get my bear with High Top, but I tried on my own first and didn't use them until the last weekend of the hunt, we got on bears though, but bears on the Boulder are notorious for not treeing. I had a great time and they put all they had in it for me, I still went away happy;-)


Very good to hear, 5point. Sorry you didn't get your bear. Hopefully you can slay one next time.


----------

